# Ghostbusters: Regisseur an Fortsetzung des Remakes interessiert



## Darkmoon76 (30. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Regisseur an Fortsetzung des Remakes interessiert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: Regisseur an Fortsetzung des Remakes interessiert*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (30. April 2018)

Der Film war einfach unterirdisch. Es waren nicht mal, dass es vier Frauen waren, es war das ganze drumherum. Die Witze waren flach und einfach nur stumpf, die Story komplett hirnrissig.
Gut, in den alten Teilen war die Story jetzt auch kein Qualitätsmerkmal, aber sie war deutlich schlüssiger, als in diesem Film.
Dazu finde ich Melissa McCarthy (heißt die so) mal absolut 0 witzig. Keine Ahnung was alle anderen an ihr finden.
Und noch zig andere Punkte, ist aber zu müßig die aufzuzählen.

Und sorry, aber Kinder sind für solche Sachen kein Gradmesser. Kinder kann man mit allem möglichen Kram begeistern, hauptsache bunt und laut. Dazu in heutigen Zeiten noch ein gewisser Fäkalhumor und ab geht die wilde Sause für die. Wenn es danach gehen würde, was Kinder alles gut finden, wäre das Kino überschwemmt mit den seltsamsten Filmen, wo kein Erwachsener auch nur das geringste Interesse hat.


----------



## Gemar (30. April 2018)

Jo, soll er ruhig machen, dann floppt der Teil eben nochmals. Nur Sony Pictures wird eben nicht mitspielen, denn "politische Gründe" gab es wohl weniger.


----------



## Orzhov (30. April 2018)

Hat der nächste Flop dann politischere Gründe?


----------



## kreychek (30. April 2018)

Titten-Berti, lern doch endlich mal die indirekte Rede. Ist ja schlimm mit dir, Mensch.


----------



## kreychek (30. April 2018)

Und wo steht denn in der Original-Meldung denn irgendwas von "politischen Gründen"?


----------



## Vandred (30. April 2018)

Ich Bin der Meinnung; Gosthbusters, leben grösten teils vom 1980´er Zeitgeist und der lässt sich NICHT Replizieren.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2018)

Es haben diverse Frauen die Comics / Zeichentrick und co und Nerd Vlogs betreiben zu Ghostbusters gesagt das Problem ist nicht das der Film Frauen drinne hat sondern wie die dargestellt wurden.

Kate McKinnon war für mich die einzig gute darstellerin in Ghostbuster 2016.

Melissa McCarthy hat alle anderen keine Chance gelassen und es gab nur Fäkal Humor
Leslie Jones wurde nur als gläubige schwarze vom Land dargestellt und die andere konnte man vergessen.

In den 90er Jahren gab es einen nachfolger der Real Ghostbusters aus der 80er Jahre. Extreme Ghostbusters





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGsMr3pe5T4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sie wurden von Dr. Egon Spengler betreut und spielten 10 Jahre nach Teil 2 als die Ghostbusters sich auflösten.

Die Charaktere kamen mit ihren Stärken und Schwächen rüber und die Serie ist nur daran gescheitert das sie in der USA gesendet wurde als die Kinder zur Schule gingen und keine Qouten brachte


----------



## Exar-K (1. Mai 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Regisseur an Fortsetzung des Remakes interessiert


Ich nicht.


----------



## HelmutBauer (1. Mai 2018)

"Feig erklärt, dass er so viel Spaß dabei hatte, den Film zu drehen und er unheimlich stolz darauf ist." 

Genau wie Uwe Boll


----------



## Wamboland (1. Mai 2018)

Klar, das politische Thema wurde doch von Sony bewusst gepushed damit man sich damit rausreden konnte. 

Es gab genug Frauen die den Film scheiße fanden, weil er eben scheiße ist. Weil er auf sein Erbe scheiß, weil er voller billiger Stereotypen steckt und selbst beim kopieren der alten Handlung noch verkackt. 

Man hätte die Frauen als die Töchter der alten Truppe verlaufen können, diese dann kurz auftauchen lassen und nicht in diesem gruseligen Cameos. Das ganze dann eben 30 Jahre später usw. - aber dann hätte man sich ja ein richtiges Drehbuch mit eigener Handlung ausdenken müssen ... DAS wäre nun echt zu viel verlangt. Man sollte ja nicht alles verändern  und wer achtet schon auf die Geschichte bei einem Film.


----------



## Orzhov (1. Mai 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Leslie Jones wurde nur als gläubige schwarze vom Land dargestellt und die andere konnte man vergessen.



Was ist denn bitte eine "glaubwürdige Schwarze vom Land" und was eine "unglaubwürdige"?

Für mich wäre die Frage wichtiger ob die Frau einen glaubwürdigen Ghostbuster rüberbringt oder nicht.
Außerdem klingt es massiv nach rassistischen Vorurteilen wenn man sich beim Filmdreh ernsthaft Gedanken macht ob "schwarz sein" richtig dargestellt wird. Als ob Menschen mit einer bestimmten Hauptfarbe alle sehr identische Eigenschaften haften.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Mai 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte eine "glaubwürdige Schwarze vom Land" und was eine "unglaubwürdige"?



Er hat doch "gläubig" geschrieben, d. h., religiös?


----------



## Orzhov (1. Mai 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Er hat doch "gläubig" geschrieben, d. h., religiös?



Langsam glaube ich echt es wird Zeit für eine Lesebrille.


----------



## Ramrod79 (1. Mai 2018)

Der Film war so schlecht das selbst UweBoll den nicht schauen würde.
Und das sagt schon Alles.


----------



## Savag3r (2. Mai 2018)

Bitte Paul Feig, lass die Finger von den Helden meiner Kindheit! Du hast sie schon einmal durch den politischen Kommerzdreck gezogen und deren Seele verkauft. Lass das Franchise in Würde ruhen!


----------

